# Value of classic higher mid-fi gear



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I have just had the opportunity to pick up some '70s and 80's higher end mid-fi gear.

I would like to sell it as I don't need it and was wondering what y'all thought of the values.

1 - McIntosh Mac 4100 receiver, everything appears to work, can't say if it is perfect, but it sounds alright.

2 - ADS L980 speakers some fading and minor scratches. All drivers sound good, without speaker stands they sound a bit bass heavy when driven by the Mac 4100.

1 - Thoren's TD 125 with tone arm and cartridge. I haven't plugged it in yet, but looks ok. Seems to be missing plinth and dust cover.

1 - Nackamichi 680 zx tape deck. Haven't tested yet.

1 - Pioneer SX-1010 receiver, everything seems to function OK.

2 - Bose 901 Series 1 speakers with equalizer in good cosmetic condition, and seem to play OK. I know the history on these as my brother bought them new, and I am selling them for his widow.

I have looked at ebay pricing and it's all over the place on some of the stuff like the Nakamichi and the Bose 901's.

I also have a NAD tuner, preamp and power amp from the early 90's that I bought new that I'll be selling as well.

I am looking for values, as well as ideas on where to sell it. I could go EBay, Audiogon, Craigslist, would like the easiest sale without sacrificing too much price wise.

What are y'all's thoughts?

Paul


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

It's all quality gear from the era but i don't have a clue to what it's worth i'd say keep searching and you will come up with some answers.:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As far as tape decks are concerned the Nakamichi lineup was the very best available at the time. Sadly not many still use tapes anymore and you would be lucky to get much for it due to its age unless you find a collector.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I second Tony's concensus regarding Nak and their tape decks; there was a time in stereo history when you were da bomb, so to speak, if you owned a Nakamichi cassette deck -- I always wanted one, but instead owned nice Kenwoods and even a Sony model...although I have to say, the friend of mine that got me into Onkyo's audio products had a Sony ES three-head deck and that thing was absolutely _unbelievable_...it truly made tapes sound like CDs (recorded tapes). The thing was amazing. I know he paid a lot for it back then. Now, I wouldn't touch a Sony audio product with Lindsay Lohan's experlative-painted fingers...

But it's also true what Tony says here, in that many just don't use tape decks anymore...I had a huge cassette single collection that I simply lost during a cross country move, but I myself don't see a need for cassettes in my current stereo rack...CDs, CD recording decks, vinyl records and a good amp/receiver/tuner seems to be the core of a good two channel rig.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Nakamichi dragon was an amazing tape deck it had a very unique auto revers that flipped the tape over rater than reversing the direction and turning the head. It is still regarded to be the best deck ever made. My cousin still has his but he does not use it any more.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes, the Dragon is widely considered to be the best cassette deck ever made. However, the Dragon did not flip tapes. It was the RX series that did that. AFAIK there were three RX models the RX-505, RX-303 and RX-202. The Dragon was equipped with automatic tape head azimuth adjustment. Several other "Naks" were equipped with semi automatic adjustment. Others like my ZX-7 have manual adjustment. 

The RX series is fun to watch. At the end of a side the tape slowly moves forward, rotates and slowly moves back. That side will then commence play.

aceinc:
Try www.audiokarm.org They have a lot of very active vintage aficionados. Someone there should be able to help in placing values on that vintage gear.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JoeESP9 said:


> Yes, the Dragon is widely considered to be the best cassette deck ever made. However, the Dragon did not flip tapes. It was the RX series that did that. AFAIK there were three RX models the RX-505, RX-303 and RX-202.


I stand corrected, The RX dose flip the tape, My cousin still has his 505 and it still functions. The flipping of the tape was very quick (About 2 seconds) not sure what slow reversal your talking about The one he has dose have auto azimuth as well as automatic fade in and fade out level controls plus had the ability to program what song track you wanted to play in any order.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow fellas...now this is bringing back memories...

The Nakamichi Dragon...wow...that's a blast from the past!

:T

I wish I could have afforded something like that new when I was into tapes, but always ended up with good, but more affordable Kenwood dual dubbing decks...


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I have done an initial assessment of what I have;

The receiver does everything well, except the tuning meters seem to need calibration, they work but don't seem to be where they should be when properly tuned into a station.

The speakers sound pretty decent, I think they need to be raised off the floor to get rid of a bit of bass bloom. There ae a few scratches and a bit of sun bleach on the tops.

The Nakamichi seems to playback well, but I am not too sure about its recording abilities. It also makes a bit of a groan when you press stop.

The turntable plays exceptionally well, but is missing a plinth and dust cover. It has a Shure 3009 tone arm.

Joe, I will check out the site you mention.

Paul


----------

